# Fish ID and Compatibility help



## divyekhanna (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi,
I have just bought a 100 liters (approx 27 gallon) aquarium with 4 fish. I also have a fish bowl with 3 fish in it.

The fish in the bowl are:
1 Goldfish
2 Tetras (don't know exactly which tetras)

The fish in the new tank are:
2 orange ones
2 white ones

I need to identify the following:

Name of the new orange and white fish (pictures attached)
Are these new fish compatible with the fish in the fish bowl? should I put the fish from the bowl in the tank?







If they are not compatible, then please suggest some fish that go well with my new fish.

Thanks 
Divye Khanna


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

the orange ones look like common goldfish to me, I have no idea about the white ones(though they are gorgeous!)


----------



## divyekhanna (Oct 14, 2011)

The new fish are from the same species (the shopkeeper said). Only colour is different he said. Besides, I have a Goldfish also and upon comparing, I noticed that there is a difference in appearance around the mouth region ... The new ones have two whisker-like things on the bottom of the mouth...


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

might be koi? I'm not sure, sorry I'm not an expert on cold water fish >.<


----------



## divyekhanna (Oct 14, 2011)

No problem  somebody must be knowing what it is ...
And I don't think it is a cold water fish ... it has been a week since I got them and the water is at normal temperature only ...


----------



## AprilRose (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe a sarasa comet--the pretty orange guys. He will get pretty big maybe a foot.
the silvers guys look like koi
Koi get way too big for your tank. BUILD A POND  haha lol They are coldwater fish but they are pretty hardy in different temps.

I thought carps were predatory because I've heard of them eating smaller fish including smaller goldfish. any thing that will fit in their mouth. 

How big are your other fish?


----------



## divyekhanna (Oct 14, 2011)

The goldfish in the fish bowl is about 2.5" long, the golden and silver ones in the tank are about 1.5" long and tetras in the bowl are about 1" long ...

So, considering these new fishes are koi and sarasa comet, what kind of fish can I put in with them?

EDIT: Since Koi, Sarasa Comet and Goldfish are from the Same Family - Carp, can I put the Goldfish in the big tank with Koi and Sarasa Comet? The person from whom I got the big tank advised me against doing so. He said that the smaller fish (Koi and Sarasa Comet) might eat the Goldfish, which is actually a bit bigger in size ...


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Normally carp will only eat things that can fit in their mouths, so I don't think you have anything to worry about on that one


----------



## divyekhanna (Oct 14, 2011)

I have looked up on wikipedia and found that goldfish is from the carp family only ... I wonder why my goldfish has not eaten the two puny tetras in the bowl yet ...

Anyways, do you guys have any suggestion for a additional fish for my tank? compatible with the carp/koi I already have? I'm looking for ornamental fishes for now

Divye


----------



## AprilRose (Sep 26, 2011)

I like fancy goldfish but they don't stand a chance with comets. Comets swim fast and fancys are to slow. I don't recommend mixing cold-water fish with tropical too many problems could arise. You could add some loaches. I'm not a loach expert but I've heard of people successfully keeping cold-water loaches with goldfish. i don't know their adult size.


----------

